# Skype



## hany amin (Dec 5, 2011)

Any body knows how to make skype works ? Or any alternative ?


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Make it work? It works fine for everyone I know here, you just can't access their site to download it unless you go via a proxy, or download it from elsewhere.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Skype to phone will not work from the UAE and you cannot access the Skype site from here as ab-fit mentions so you have to find alternate ways to get the software. Once installed Skype-Skype does work.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I can skype to phone and I downloaded skype in Dubai.


----------



## hany amin (Dec 5, 2011)

I think du network only allowed Skype but I have Etisalat .i downloaded it on the I pad but I cannot access it.i cannot log in.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

@wandabug's never realized that you could get to the Skype site from Du.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Du doesnt block skype. Etisalat does.

I could upload the setup for you if you'd like. But you'd still need to register a username and you'd need to go to the skype site to do so(which is blocked)

/removed 

Let me know, i'll pm you the link if you need it (for skype's setup)


----------



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

If u are palnning to download skype in dubai than the site is blocked..if it is already downloaded on your laptop thn it will work..skype on ipad and phone works fine..as i am using.. But there are so many sites which are blocked like orkut , skype etc in dubai..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

just a reminder to please not discuss proxy servers or software on the forum. This is prohibited in the UAE. You may discuss it via PM if you wish


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> just a reminder to please not discuss proxy servers or software on the forum. This is prohibited in the UAE. You may discuss it via PM if you wish



Ouch my bad


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Nimbuzz or ActionVoip are working alternatives as far as I'm aware.


----------



## hany amin (Dec 5, 2011)

Mr.Sleek said:


> Du doesnt block skype. Etisalat does.
> 
> I could upload the setup for you if you'd like. But you'd still need to register a username and you'd need to go to the skype site to do so(which is blocked)
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot I got it don't know how ,but I got it. Thanks all


----------



## cheeeeZe (Nov 15, 2011)

You can't access to skype website.
but you can download skype software from alternative websites. just search in google and you will find a lot links to download software.

The skype software itself works on Computer, laptop, phones

but should have balance to make call from skype to any phone

regards
hamad


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Skype to Skype is allowed... but Skype to Phone is blocked both in Etisalat and Du at least for when I tried. The call rings across, but then gets distorted and scrambled. 

Of course, everyone has a "hush hush" work around.


----------



## owendeelee (Nov 30, 2011)

If I have an online Skype number based in the US, will I be able to receive the call on my Skype in Dubai? I set one up for my father's Care Giver to call so they wouldn't incur the expense of the overseas call. Goodness this gets confusing!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

owendeelee said:


> If I have an online Skype number based in the US, will I be able to receive the call on my Skype in Dubai? I set one up for my father's Care Giver to call so they wouldn't incur the expense of the overseas call. Goodness this gets confusing!


Them callling your skype on your computer is no problem. Sometimes there are issues with you calling a landline back home. There are work around to this, yahoo it. You can also set up your skype to forward your calls to your uae cell phone. Incoming calls to your cell phone is free and you will only be charged on your skype account for the call.


----------

